# Thay lớp áo mới bảo vệ ngôi nhà bạn bằng lớp sơn mịn ngoại thất



## sonecofive (20/2/21)

_Thời tiết khí hậu nước ta ngày càng có những thay đổi khắc nghiệt. Những cơn mưa đá xảy ra thường xuyên hơn; vào những ngày mùa đông thì ở đâu đó vẫn có mưa đá. Điều này báo hiệu những điều kiện không tốt ảnh hưởng tới ngôi nhà của bạn. Để giúp cho ngôi nhà của bạn được bảo vệ tốt hơn; giảm bị ảnh hưởng bởi các yếu tố thời tiết; chúng mang đến cho bạn sản phẩm sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp của *E-Hanapo.*_
*1, Sơn ngoại thất là gì?*
Sơn ngoại thất được biết đến là sản phẩm được sử dụng cho bề mặt bên ngoài của ngôi nhà. Khác với sản phẩm bề mặt nội thất; sơn ngoại thất chịu tác động mạnh của yếu tố ngoại cảnh. Nếu như lớp sơn ngoại thất của bạn không được sử dụng đúng loại thì khó lòng có thể bảo vệ ngôi nhà bạn.




Sơn ngoại thất​
Vì nằm bên ngoài ngôi nhà nên lớp sơn ngoại thất có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc bảo vệ nội thất bên trong ngôi nhà của bạn. Sơn ngoại thất mang trong mình những thành phần đặc biệt; để có thể đảm bảo chắc chắn cho bề mặt ngoại thất ngôi nhà của bạn.
*2, Sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp*
Sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp là dòng sản phẩm sơn kinh tế có hiệu quả cao trong việc bảo vệ bề mặt. Với đặc điểm là dòng sơn mịn, vì thế mà sản phẩm này mang đến cho bức tường nhà bạn vẻ đẹp mê ly.



Sơn mịn ngoại thất​
Là dòng sản phẩm sơn nước thế hệ mới,_ sơn mịn cao cấp ngoại E-Hanapo_ mang đến cho bạn:

Sản phẩm thế hệ mới với chất  lượng vượt trội; mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm vô cùng lý thú.
Màng sơn phẳng mịn giúp cho bề mặt ngoại thất nhà bạn tăng tính thẩm mỹ, giúp cho ngôi nhà trở nên đẹp hơn và thu hút hơn.
Khả năng chống thấm vượt giúp giúp bạn cảm thấy yên tâm mỗi mùa mưa bão đến; ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ ung dung không sợ nước bị thấm vào đồ vật bên trong nhà.
Độ bền màu cực cao; khả năng chống chịu với thời tiết tốt vì thế hạn chế khả năng bay màu; giúp lớp sơn của bạn luôn tươi mới và tràn đầy sức sống.
Độ bám dính vượt trội khiến cho lớp sơn bám chắc chắn vào tường; hạn chế trường hợp lớp sơn bị bong tróc bề mặt sau khi sơn thời gian ngắn.
Hàm lượng VOC đạt chuẩn, cực kỳ an toàn cho người dùng. Hơn nữa thời gian khô bề mặt chỉ sau 2h, giúp bạn không mất quá nhiều thời gian phải chờ đợi để có thể thi công lớp tiếp theo.
Đặc biệt sản phẩm cực kì dễ thi công, bạn không cần phải là những chuyên gia về sơn mà vẫn có thể tự tay trang trí cho ngôi nhà bằng những màu sắc như ý.
*3, Hướng dẫn sử dụng sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp đạt chuẩn*
Để có thể sử dụng sơn mịn ngoại thất cho ngôi nhà bạn vô cùng đơn giản, chỉ cần đảm bảo các điều kiện dưới đây là bạn đã có thể trang bị cho ngôi nhà bạn lớp áo giáp vô cùng mạnh mẽ rồi đó:
*Điều kiện thi công:*

Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 7 – 9 m2/Kg/Lớp
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo
Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn Sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp Hanapo Basic phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng





Điều kiện thi công sơn mịn​
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót ngoại thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
Khi đảm bảo được các điều kiện trên; hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn đang tiến hành thi công đạt chuẩn theo đúng thứ tự các bước. Bạn nên thực hiện đủ các bước; tránh nóng vội cắt bớt quy trình sẽ làm giảm tuổi thọ lớp sơn của bạn.
Bạn có thể tham khảo quy trình sơn nhà ngoại thất đạt chuẩn _tại đây._
Bên cạnh việc chọn đúng loại sơn thì hãy nhớ chọn cho mình màu sơn và phối màu sơn cho hợp lý nhé. Nếu bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn trong khâu chọn màu và phối màu cho ngôi nhà ngoại thất của mình thì có thể tham khảo: _Cách phối màu sơn ngoại thất đẹp nhất năm nay_

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------

